# Atmistique Diver V2



## Hein510 (26/5/14)

Ok so as I understand this is a rebuildable cartomizer that can be used in any carto tank.

This is awesome, always thought how can I rebuild a standard carto.

http://shop.vaperev.com/rebuildables/atmistique/atmistique-diver-v2.html


----------



## Xhale (27/5/14)

I've got two of these http://www.vapercaper.co.uk/collections/clearance-deals/products/smoktech-terminator-rda-tank which is broadly the same idea. Admittedly, I dont use them as much as I should..they work good but its difficult to build with anything thicker than 0.16mm (not sure what awg that is). Without a carto tank, you can use them as a dripper too.


----------



## Hein510 (27/5/14)

Yes I usually get me a carto and just use it to drip.


----------



## TylerD (27/5/14)

@RevnLucky7 had one for sale a while back. Don't know if he ever sold it.


----------

